# [2012] Help for first time trip



## vlapinta (Aug 22, 2012)

My husband and I will be married 30 years and we would love to plan a trip to Hawaii. This will be our first time in Hawaii. I have a Marriott OW that I deposited with II that I can use to trade. We haven't decided which island we should go to. We love snorkeling, so being close to great snorkeling is a must for us. We would also like to be close to resturants that we could possibly walk to. We really don't want to drive if we don't have to. We are looking for a more relaxing vacation. Any suggestions what resort and island we should look to trade into. We are very flexable with dates. Should we look to fly directly there, or stay a few days in California to break up our long flight? Any suggestions would really be appreciated


----------



## slum808 (Aug 22, 2012)

If you don't want to drive much, I would rule out Ko Olina. The resort only has two restaurants and the JW next door. I would go for Maui, but that will be a more difficult trade. If you're flexible on dates you can probably get it. 

As far as flying, that depends on how well you fly. Some of our family likes to fly direct from NY. It's a long haul but you can relax once you get here.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love Kauai. The island is more natural, feels more Hawaiian to me. We have snorkeled a few of the beaches on the north shore. The surf was rough while we were there (April). It gets calmer in the summer. 

I would not suggest staying in the Princeville area. It is too remote. 

I would suggest either Poipu (still a little remote --- resorts are spread out) or Lihue. In Lihue, you would be able to walk to many shops and restaurants. 

I don't know how the snorkeling is in Lihue. 

Or I would go more touristy and go to the Ka'anapali area of Maui. Yep, its touristy all right. High end, soothing touristy. And the snorkeling is fabulous. It is the snorkeling that I love there.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 22, 2012)

If you can get in it, Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club on Kauai as a great snorkeling beach in front of it, has several restaurants within 1 mile, and Poipu has a very relaxed, laid back atmosphere. It's also more likely to be sunny than many other Hawaiian destinations.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

From the information you gave, I would go with Maui. You can snorkel, relax and
Walk to where you want to eat. Kauai is my favorite but I think you have to drive
To really enjoy the beauty of the island. I would still get a car at least for a few 
Days no matter which island you choose. 

As far as the flight, it does matter how well you each can handle long flights.
I prefer to have at least one stop if not two when I go from Wisconsin. It lets me
Get out and refresh myself but I don't stay over night in another city. We travel
All day to get there. I like to get there at about 5 or 6 pm and get unpacked get
Something to eat and go to bed. We get up refreshed and ready to vacation.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2012)

*Maui*



slip said:


> From the information you gave, I would go with Maui.


That's what I was going to say....
The snorkeling on Maui is generally better than Kauai...
Instead of spending time in California ... I think we'd probably spent the extra time in Hawaii....


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 23, 2012)

I am leaning towards Maui, but rethinking it a little. My husband loves to explore and I am sure he is going to want to rent a car for at least a few days so does that change anything? Snorkeling off the beach is #1 priority, #2 would be resturants but they don't have to be high end. We love a relaxed atmosphere. Is there any time of the year when the surf is too rough? 
What airlines should we book with out of NY/NJ
Any recommendations of resort in Maui. I am trading a Marriott. Thanks again for all who replied.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2012)

W. Maui would be my choice. Get your request in early, then if DH wants to do some exploring, plan your return flight after a couple days (at least) stay in Honolulu. (Oahu island) to see Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, and all that that entails. Your flight selections will be greater from HNL than Maui as well. For lodging, also check www.vrbo.com for rental homes/condos to be able to extend your stay.

Many airlines fly non-stop from the E. Coast. Do you have points/status/miles with any of them? If so, that may be your default airline of choice.

Just curious here- Any particular reason you don't want to drive? It isn't difficult and opens up your choices of dining and activities. Public transport on Maui is not what you may be used to.

Have fun, the planning is the best part!

Jim


----------



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2012)

vlapinta said:


> I am leaning towards Maui, but rethinking it a little. My husband loves to explore and I am sure he is going to want to rent a car for at least a few days so does that change anything? Snorkeling off the beach is #1 priority, #2 would be restaurants ... Is there any time of the year when the surf is too rough?
> What airlines should we book with out of NY/NJ
> Any recommendations of resort in Maui. I am trading a Marriott. Thanks again for all who replied.


Maui Marriott Ocean Club on Ka'anapali Beach.
Maui will meet your priority #1&2.
There is more than enough exploring to do on Maui that it would keep you busy while you are there. There is reasonable useful alternative transportation between Ka'anapali and Lahina.

The surf can be rough late August-early October (tropical storm/hurricane season) and in the winter. The best shot for morning lake conditions can be late June-early August (also expensive airfare). Best compromise can be October. But, the weather is never that predictable. Check out Glen's Trip Planning Weather.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2012)

Most of Hawaii is very rural - unless you just plan to camp out at the resort, you absolutely need a car.  Honestly, if you just want a relaxing vacation at the resort, you should go to Mexico, or somewhere cheaper, because it really doesn't make any sense to pay high airfare and fly all the way to Hawaii, if you don't want to get a car and get out and see Hawaii.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no problem renting a car to explore the island. We enjoy doing that. Just to clarify, I just didn't want to be in an area where we had to drive to get everywhere. We also enjoy walking to dinner and not always having to get in a car. I am not at all familiar with Hawaii so it's a learning expierience. I really appreciate all the great comments/suggestions!


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no problem renting a car to explore the island. We enjoy doing that. Just to clarify, I just didn't want to be in an area where we had to drive to get everywhere. We also enjoy walking to dinner and not always having to get in a car. I am not at all familiar with Hawaii so it's a learning expierience. I really appreciate all the great comments/suggestions!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2012)

Except for Honolulu and maybe Kona, your dining choices will be very limited if you don't have a car.  Except for Honolulu, Hawaii is very rural - you pretty much have to drive.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 23, 2012)

If you want to break up the flight, consider booking on Alaska Airlines. You can get flights that have 12+ hour layovers in Seattle. That way, you can check your luggage all the way through, book an airport hotel, and take overnight stuff in your carry on. That way you can arrive in Hawaii earlier, just in time for check-in, and leave late at night, so you get maximum use of the last day. We're planning on doing that when we go next February.


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 23, 2012)

If you could exchange into the Marriott Ocean Club in Kaanapali You will have a variety of walk to restaurants in the resorts that line that beach and also several at the Whaler's village Shops in the middle of the strip. There's a resort area trolley that will pick you up at the resort for free drop and pick up at any of the shops or resorts on that beach strip.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 23, 2012)

barefootnAR said:


> If you could exchange into the Marriott Ocean Club in Kaanapali You will have a variety of walk to restaurants in the resorts that line that beach and also several at the Whaler's village Shops in the middle of the strip. There's a resort area trolley that will pick you up at the resort for free drop and pick up at any of the shops or resorts on that beach strip.



There is also very good snorkeling in the area.  Maui is our favorite island for snorkeling from the shore. There is also lots to explore on Maui- Haleakela, road to Hana and the road around the backside from Hana. (This is not always open and I would recommend doing it in a car with high clearance.) I would recommend just getting the flight over with. We have done it each way and really prefer just getting there.  You could easily do the flight in two legs and be there by mid afternoon. 

One warning- we went to Hawaii for our 30th anniversary and absolutely fell in love with the islands, the people, the weather, the water. We go back every year now.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 23, 2012)

*Marirott Ocean Club - Kanapali on Maui*



DeniseM said:


> Most of Hawaii is very rural - unless you just plan to camp out at the resort, you absolutely need a car.  Honestly, if you just want a relaxing vacation at the resort, you should go to Mexico, or somewhere cheaper, because it really doesn't make any sense to pay high airfare and fly all the way to Hawaii, if you don't want to get a car and get out and see Hawaii.



I believe that the Marriott Ocean Club in Kanapali on Maui would be a place where you could walk some and go to dinner at the restaurants alone the strip.  A car would be needed to go to Lahaina. Kihei, Paia, and the other nice towns on Maui and the other great attractions.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 23, 2012)

*Marriott Ocean Club on Maui in Kanapali*



vlapinta said:


> I am leaning towards Maui, but rethinking it a little. My husband loves to explore and I am sure he is going to want to rent a car for at least a few days so does that change anything? Snorkeling off the beach is #1 priority, #2 would be resturants but they don't have to be high end. We love a relaxed atmosphere. Is there any time of the year when the surf is too rough?
> What airlines should we book with out of NY/NJ
> Any recommendations of resort in Maui. I am trading a Marriott. Thanks again for all who replied.




Based on your posts and the Marriott timeshares, I would recommend the Marriott Ocean Club on Maui.  We have stayed there for a week and could have easily stayed longer.  There is alot to do within walking distance and a tremendous amount to do with a car on Maui.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all for being so kind to help us out. I think my decision has been made! Marriott Ocean Club. Now to figure out when I want to go lol!!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 24, 2012)

vlapinta said:


> Thank you all for being so kind to help us out. I think my decision has been made! Marriott Ocean Club. Now to figure out when I want to go lol!!



II's computer will help you out a bit with that. You may san to think about adding the Westin to your search.

It is a bit of a hike to Whaler's Village from there (if you walk)... But the beach is MUCH nicer there and the snorkeling/diving is fantastic in front of the resort.
So it would be a trade off between distance to snorkeling vs distance to dining/shopping.
Rather way Black Rock is about in the middle.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2012)

The Westin Villas have a free continuous shuttle to the Westin Hotel and the Sheraton Hotel (right next to Whaler's Village, etc.) and also to Lahaina - no need for a hike.

I think that people from the East Coast often picture Hawaii Beaches, like the East Coast beaches, with all the tourist amenities and walk-to locations.  It's important to realize that Hawaii is not like that - for the most part, Hawaii is rural.  The Ka'anapali Beach area consists of a number of nice resorts along a popular beach, but it is not in a urban area, like you'd find on the East Coast, so there are not hundreds of shops and restaurants right at your fingertips.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 24, 2012)

Another vote for Westin Ka'anapali Villas - especially if snorkeling is your #1 priority.  At the Marriott, you'll have to hoof it down to Black Rock (not overly burdensome, but still about 10 minutes or so).  At WKORV, you've got better snorkeling (generally speaking) right in front of the resort.  It's my favorite vacation resort on the planet and I am biased, but when we go to Maui, I do everything in my power to get WKORV.

And be sure to get a car.  Even after the ridiculous taxes, you can get a car for less than $25 a day and there's plenty of things worth taking little trips for.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 24, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> ...so there are not hundreds of shops and restaurants right at your fingertips.



I like the map... puts it all in perspective.

Most of the 10s of places that do exist are in Whalers Village ( http://www.whalersvillage.com/ )

The Resorts have some places to eat and small shops. Other than that .. its in Whalers Village or Lahaina.

BTW: I think the Westin still has resort SCUBA dives...


----------



## cissy (Aug 25, 2012)

Both maps are really useful.  Is there a link to the one showing all of the resorts?  Thanks.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

We love Kauai for the beauty, and it looks like what we always imagined Hawaii would be like. But for what you describe on your list I would agree that Maui would be best. The Marriott there is fine. but we found we like the Westin better.  Either would be a great trade and meet most of your wish list.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2012)

cissy said:


> Both maps are really useful.  Is there a link to the one showing all of the resorts?  Thanks.



Here you go:  http://www.davecrookonmaui.com/wp-content/gallery/maps/resortMap_large.jpg


----------



## Bxian (Aug 26, 2012)

Viapinta-I see that you are in Toms River.  Alaska airlines has flights from Philadelphia to Hawaii that stop in Seattle overnight. The flights leave PHL at 5:55 PM.  If you get the Alaska credit card, there is a $99 companion pass that can be used any time 2 seats are available. Basically, it is buy 1, get the second for $99. We used this option and flew through Seattle to Kauai last Thursday night. The overnight in Seattle
Was not bad -we caught the shuttle to the Fairfield Inn and went right to bed.  We found that we got acclimated quickly to Kauai time by doing this. I am pretty sure that you can also connect through to Mauai.
You used to be able to use the companion pass to fly first class (which we did-it was great)-sadly, they took this option away. However, i think it still applies to any coach fare.
On an earlier trip to the Big Island, we stopped in San Francisco for 2 nights on our way home-also very nice.


----------



## dsyrcle (Aug 27, 2012)

*Baggage not held over 12 hours*



artringwald said:


> If you want to break up the flight, consider booking on Alaska Airlines. You can get flights that have 12+ hour layovers in Seattle. That way, you can check your luggage all the way through, book an airport hotel, and take overnight stuff in your carry on. That way you can arrive in Hawaii earlier, just in time for check-in, and leave late at night, so you get maximum use of the last day. We're planning on doing that when we go next February.



We discovered on a trip this spring that Alaska does not hold baggage longer than 12 hours. You must claim them on arrival and recheck them the next day. You will not be charged additional baggage fees if the next leg is on the same itinerary. You have to mention this at the ticket counter when you check in the next day or you will automatically be charged the baggage fee.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 27, 2012)

dsyrcle said:


> We discovered on a trip this spring that Alaska does not hold baggage longer than 12 hours. You must claim them on arrival and recheck them the next day. You will not be charged additional baggage fees if the next leg is on the same itinerary. You have to mention this at the ticket counter when you check in the next day or you will automatically be charged the baggage fee.



Thanks, I'm glad we found out before our trip.


----------



## vlapinta (Mar 15, 2013)

Bxian.I just checked out the Alaska Air Credit Card. Are those companion tickets readily available because that would be the only reason I would get this CC. I like the idea of flying out of Philly to Seattle. I would never have thought of that. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Bxian (Mar 16, 2013)

I think I got theAlaska credit card in early May-I would call and ask how long it takes to get the pass.  I think it was only a few weeks.  We waited until we got the companion pass to book our flights for a late August trip. Note that you will have to stay overnight at the Seattle airport each way. We signed up for the Marriott Megabonus promo and got a free night in a category 1-4 Maririott, which we will use this summer as part of our vacation.

Us air also has a card with a companion pass-not sure of restrictions.

For Alaska, it is my understanding that as long as there are 2coach seats available on the flight, you can use the companion pass for one of them. 

We went to Kauai the last week of August-the California families are all back in school so it is less crowded. I hear hat winter can be pricey and rainy.


----------



## TMG (Mar 16, 2013)

vlapinta said:


> Bxian.I just checked out the Alaska Air Credit Card. Are those companion tickets readily available because that would be the only reason I would get this CC. I like the idea of flying out of Philly to Seattle. I would never have thought of that. Thanks for the suggestion



Here is another suggestion for the flight from Philly to Hawaii.  I am looking to travel this October, taking Southwest from Philly to Las Vegas on a morning non-stop (plenty of other one-stop options), spending the day and evening visiting relatives, then taking the 1:50 AM Hawaiian Airlines flight to Honolulu.  After a 6 hour flight It arrives at 5:00 AM with plenty of connecting flights available to all the other islands.  Similarly on the return trip, we will come back to Honolulu early in the day, see Pearl Harbor and the like, then catch a 10:30 red-eye back to Vegas.  Southwest back to Philly.  More time to play in the sunshine as we fly overnight, and no hotel costs.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 16, 2013)

I havent been to Oahu (will be there next month).  I dont snorkel very much but I think all the islands have good places to snorkel.  The thing about Hawaii over most other places is that it has the mountains and the ocean.  

The Big Island is my favorite but that includes alot of driving.  Kauai would be my second favorite because for such a small island it has so much to offer.  Take Ke 'e Beach.  It is at the end of the road on the Princeville side.  You are in the water, good beach and not so crowded once you park.  You are out in the water, facing the ocean, so beautiful, warm water,  perfect.  Then you turn and face land, the most beautiful lush mountain scenery ever.  If you want to hike to a waterfall or spend the day at the beach, you dont need to leave the parking place.  

Go to the library and get the Revealled books (they have them for each island)  and spend some time reading.  Then which ever island you choose, go to the store and buy that book.


----------

